# NetMount [SOLVED]

## jrembold

I got this error after first startup:

Starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

dhcp

eth0 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

I set up the kernel with the right network card driver (i think...ThinkPad T41).

I ran lspci -v and saw my network card and wireless...

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

Subsystem: IBM PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection

AND

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.  AR5212 802.00abg NIC

I tried EVERYTHING to get past this including hotplug and coldplug... please advise.

jremboldLast edited by jrembold on Tue Nov 08, 2005 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_dude

First do a 

```
 ifconfig -a 
```

Do you see your network card?

If yes, then you have to configure your /etc/conf.d/net file

Add there the configuration of your network card (e.g.  config_eth0=( "dhcp" ); see net.example file for more options and combinations)

If you don't see the networ card with the command ifconfig then you need to recompile your kernel with the support for your network cards:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)
> 
> Subsystem: IBM PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection 

 

make sure you have support for this card:

kernel-2.6.13  Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) -> <M> Intel(R) PRO/1000..... (or built in)

kernel 2.6.x < 2.6.13 Device Drivers -> Networkin support -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) -> <M> Intel(R) PRO/1000.....

If you build it as modules then you need to have the modules start at boot, add e1000 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
 echo e1000 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

For the atheros card your might have to use ndiswrapper.  This will allow you to use the network card driver for windows under linux.

----------

## jrembold

genius!

Thanks... I had the wrong driver for ethernet in kernel (10/100) instead of 1000.  Thanks.

jrembold

----------

